# Fluval spec heating



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

I stuffed a Tetra 50 watt heater in the small compartment where the pump for the filter is. It barely fit but it works really well. It's a preset heater that keeps it a steady 77 degrees so it should be good for most fish. The nice thing is that it's entirely hidden inside the spec and the only thing coming out is the power cord. I think the heater cost about $20 at petco.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Wal Mart has one that I use, it's about 10$ and fits in the back compartment where the pump is. It's preset to 76 I think but usually holds it around 74 but that's a good general temp anyways. All other small ones that fit that I can think of are about $25-30

I forget the brand but the model is HT-10


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply guys! My temp is sitting at 68F. I was wondering if one of those little pads for beta bowls might work? I will have to try and find the time tomorrow see as how my shrimp should be here the 30th.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

I got one for the smallest size I could get and it heated it up to like 32C. I'm not sure what that is Fahrenheit but it was way hotter than I think it should have been


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks again guys! I went to the pet shop I work at today and with my discount picked up that Ht-10 heater for about $7.00. It works great! The little area it's in stays about 77-78 were the main part stays about 74. Perfect for little cherries!


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

That's the same one I have. Great little heater for a spec- I think I paid too much though at $17.99 or so at Petco... lol


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

That's list price, that's what mine says on the box. Haha but yea its awesome and works quite well for the job. Ive just never really trusted pre-set heaters all that much. 
Though unfortunately my shrimp didn't come in the fish order today... Looks like I have to wait another week. Oh well it's give me more time to perfect the tank!


----------



## ycbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I got this Hydor 25 watt for mine. I don't like preset heaters, either.
http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-THEO-Su...LPG8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1322748834&sr=8-3


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

ycbs said:


> I got this Hydor 25 watt for mine. I don't like preset heaters, either.
> http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-THEO-Su...LPG8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1322748834&sr=8-3


Ditto. I put it in the back over the pump and cut a few holes in the outflow tube so that the warm water circulates freely (it had the added benefit of reducing the flow, which was WAY too strong IMO).


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

That sound interesting. I put mine in over the pump as well. one of the mods i would like to do is to make it so the water has to fall on to the pad. i just feel like filtering the surface is slow when the water in the back is at the same level as the display. Kinda get what im saying?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I can recommend the Hydor 25w or the 50w. The 50w is the same size as the 25w so I'd recommend the 50w. I also dislike pre-set heaters.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

Well i got some pics up in the SPEC gallery im trying to make if you want to go check it out and leave me your thoughts! Also tell me if the pics wont come up, im having some trouble....


----------



## ycbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Betta Maniac said:


> Ditto. I put it in the back over the pump and cut a few holes in the outflow tube so that the warm water circulates freely (it had the added benefit of reducing the flow, which was WAY too strong IMO).


You cut holes in the tube in the back that runs from the pump up to the top?


----------



## SnapHappy (Dec 31, 2014)

Betta Maniac said:


> Ditto. I put it in the back over the pump and cut a few holes in the outflow tube so that the warm water circulates freely (it had the added benefit of reducing the flow, which was WAY too strong IMO).



We are also considering doing this. Any tips?

I have the Hydor 50W heater in the filter compartment and so far seems to be working well. I have just increased the temperature (currently empty tank) to 28C, keeping the tank at 26C.


----------



## GreenNinja (Oct 30, 2014)

I use the same Hydor 25w that was linked above it and it works great. It wasn't that expensive when I bought mine. Might want to keep an eye on the price.


----------

